# (GA) Boykin - HRCH UH MITCHELLS MIGHTY CHIEF MOOSE (OR)



## sonofthesouth3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Boykin at stud. Moose is an awesome dog with proven titles and all clear health testing and good hips. He weights 34lbs and stands 16" at the shoulders with a wavy coat. For more information email us at [email protected]


----------

